# 28-03-2014 - Mais um timelapse



## ecobcg (30 Mar 2014 às 21:54)

Bom, à falta de outros motivos meteorológicos mais interessantes aqui pelos Algarves, a malta vai ocupando o tempo a fazer uns timelapses....

Dia 28-03-2014, com muitos cumulus e congestus, e com a tarde a finalizar com uma célula mais interessante situada sobre a zona de S. Marcos da Serra - Ourique, onde estev por ali estacionária, mas acabou por não "soltar" nem um relampagozito.... 

ora vejam lá se gostam?


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2014 às 23:51)

Mais um bom timelapse, continua o bom trabalho!


----------



## NunoC (31 Mar 2014 às 15:03)

Sem dúvida alguma, um bom timelapse!


----------

